# 10 African Kingdoms No One Talks About But Should



## ClosedCaption (Apr 13, 2015)

10 African Kingdoms No One Talks About But Should - Atlanta Blackstar






*Bornu Empire (1380–1893)  *
The Bornu Empire was a state of what is now northeastern Nigeria. It was a continuation of the great Kanem Empire founded centuries earlier by the Sayfawa Dynasty. In time, it would become even larger than Kanem, incorporating areas that are today parts of Chad, Niger and Cameroon.






*Sao Civilization (sixth century B.C. to late 16th century A.D.)*

The Sao civilization flourished in Middle Africa from around the sixth century B.C. to as late as the 16th century A.D. The Sao lived by the Chari River south of Lake Chad in territory that later became part of Cameroon and Chad. Sao artifacts show that they were skilled workers in bronze, copper and iron.





*The Kanem Empire (circa 700–1376)*

At its height, the Kanem Empire encompassed an area covering not only much of Chad but also parts of southern Libya (Fezzan) and eastern Niger, northeastern Nigeria and northern Cameroon. The empire reportedly was able to field 40,000 cavalry. By the late 11th century, the Islamic Sayfawa (Saifawa) dynasty was founded by Humai (Hummay) ibn Salamna. The Sayfawa Dynasty ruled for 771 years, making it one of the longest-lasting dynasties in human history.






*Shilluk Kingdom *

The Shilluk Kingdom was centered in South Sudan from the 15th century along a strip of land on the western bank of White Nile. After 1650, the Shilluk population (despite its diversity) appeared to gain a sense of national unity, accompanied by a strengthening of royal authority. The monarch, known as the Reth, and a more-centralized government established a monopoly of economic resources and trade.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?



I think the better question is why this isnt more widely known like ancient greece, Rome and other places?

To answer your question: Because history


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I think the better question is why this isnt more widely known like ancient greece, Rome and other places?
> 
> To answer your question: Because history




None of these contributed to human knowledge or civilization in a substantial way. The Greek and Roman civilizations did.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?
> ...


You know the answer. White people suffer from cognitive dissonance.  They would simply out right reject the validity. They are content with the image of Blacks running around Africa killing lions with their bare teeth. This should be mandatory in schools with a high Black population.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You know the answer. White people suffer from cognitive dissonance.  They would simply out right reject the validity. They are content with the image of Blacks running around Africa killing lions with their bare teeth. This should be mandatory in schools with a high Black population.



Well that, and Romans invented Concrete which changed the world in a drastic way. Greeks formulated arch based architecture which completely transformed the world.

ROFL

You're such a fucking clown, Asslips.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

Mud huts with straw roofs starting in the 14th century is not the stuff high civilizations. Forget it CC. Even the isolated Inca, Aztecs and Maya had built edifices which still stand today.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You know the answer. White people suffer from cognitive dissonance.  They would simply out right reject the validity. They are content with the image of Blacks running around Africa killing lions with their bare teeth. This should be mandatory in schools with a high Black population.
> ...


Romans and Greeks destroyed their own civilizations after being taught by Africa. If not for Black and Tawny Moors no one would even remember them.

You're such a silly monkey Uneducated.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?
> ...


Uhm, because they had wheels?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Romans and Greeks destroyed their own civilizations after being taught by Africa. If not for Black and Tawny Moors no one would even remember them.
> 
> You're such a silly monkey Uneducated.



Of course, Africans colonized distant galaxies thousands of years ago, but the white devils oppresified them...

You're a clown - to be laughed at.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Romans and Greeks destroyed their own civilizations after being taught by Africa. If not for Black and Tawny Moors no one would even remember them.
> ...


Of course the Greek Miracle occurred.  

You and the other idiots dont realize no one is buying your bullshit but other white people. You shouldnt wonder why we laugh at you.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Give it up Asc. People whose greatest achievements were mud huts with straw roofs were surpassed by everyone.

It only highlights the lack of achievement when the rest of the world passed them by. Africa, yesterday and today, is a study of abject failure. Everyone knows why, but it is politically incorrect to state the obvious.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You should give it up Meathead. Only monkeys such as yourself actually believe that. Practically everyone knows whats up or they are in the process of finding out. They are actually teaching African history in some schools. I bet that makes you mad!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I think the better question is why this isnt more widely known like ancient greece, Rome and other places?
> ...



Really? How do you go from not hearing about them to determining they didnt contribute anything so fast?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Sub-Saharan African had no history until people from the north came to record it.

That part of Africa was the most backward part of the world then, as it still is today


ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Good luck with this.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Really? How do you go from not hearing about them to determining they didnt contribute anything so fast?



Assuming your link is credible and offers a factual accounting, the only thing these 10 kingdoms did was exist.

No mention of scientific, technological, civic, or other advances. 

The existed, which is mildly interesting. But they didn't really do anything.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 13, 2015)

This is the same things whites said about Indians....after they learned to survive from them and committed mass murder


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> This is the same things whites said about Indians....after they learned to survive from them and committed mass murder


How about when they claimed white people discovered America?  If this world had been left to solely white intelligence or inventions we would still be living in caves.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> This is the same things whites said about Indians....after they learned to survive from them and committed mass murder


The Indians were more advanced heir than the sub-Saharan. Their misfortune was to live in climes in which others wanted to live.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Africans invented steel centuries before those slow whites did. 


Haya people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


"The Haya people of Tanzania have been linked to one of the greatest scientific breakthroughs of all time: the invention of steel. Archaeologist Peter Schmidt discovered through a literalist combination of archaeology and oral tradition that the Haya had been forging steel for around 2000 years.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?


To promote black self-esteem, and sooth white guilt.

Get with the fuckin' program.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?
> ...


Whitey's fault these people didn't leave  a lot of books?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Whiteys fault that they assumed it had to be in a book. Especially after they had to learn how to write from other Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

"Just think," de Volney declared incredulously, "that this race of Black men, today our slave and the object of our scorn, is the very race to which we owe our arts, sciences, and even the use of speech! Just imagine, finally, that it is in the midst of people who call themselves the greatest friends of liberty and humanity that one has approved the most barbarous slavery, and questioned whether Black men have the same kind of intelligence as whites! "

-Constantine de Volney


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> The Indians were more advanced heir than the sub-Saharan. Their misfortune was to live in climes in which others wanted to live.



I don't know that I agree. 

The Plains Indians had not discovered the wheel, had no written language, had not discovered how to domesticate animals and were stone age hunter gatherers. Most of the Central African tribes were well versed in animal husbandry and bred cows and goats as food. 

Central American tribes were sophisticated, but the Plains Indians were as primitive as it's possible to be.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The Indians were more advanced heir than the sub-Saharan. Their misfortune was to live in climes in which others wanted to live.
> ...


As you mentioned, "Indians is a generic term which also applies to all aboriginal Americans, including the Aztec and Maya. Go to Mexico and you will see pyramids both big and small which still stand.

This was done without any diffusion of any type except between their cultures. Sub-Saharan Africans had diffusion for centuries but were unable to exploit.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Those pyramids were built with Egyptian influences. The largest manmade structure was in what you monkeys call sub Sahara. To bad we dont confine ourselves to below the Sahara though.

Walls of Benin - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The Walls of Benin City was the world's largest man-made earth structure.[2] Fred Pearce wrote in New Scientist:

"They extend for some 16,000 kilometres in all, in a mosaic of more than 500 interconnected settlement boundaries. They cover 6,500 square kilometres and were all dug by the Edo people. In all, they are four times longer than the Great Wall of China, and consumed a hundred times more material than the Great Pyramid of Cheops. They took an estimated 150 million hours of digging to construct, and are perhaps the largest single archaeological phenomenon on the planet.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Cleo Patra wuz back!!!!!!


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


OH, shut the fuck up. No one buys that shit!


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


In todays US many would think that since she was part Black.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Dont get emotional. Your monkey lies are being exposed as we speak.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Emotional? Seriously? I enjoy the jungle bunny civilization stories, but nobody take them seriously. Come on, mud huts and no written language...?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> OH, shut the fuck up. No one buys that shit!



It's amusing that Asslips thinks anyone pays any attention to the stupid shit he posts.

He gives black people a really bad name, which I think is his purpose. I suspect he's a fat, white troll from Stormfront.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 13, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OH, shut the fuck up. No one buys that shit!
> ...


Maybe, but I think Asc studied at the Al Sharpton School of World History.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Maybe, but I think Asc studied at the Al Sharpton School of World History.



That's published by Mad Magazine, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 13, 2015)

*Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*

Meet Mansa Musa I of Mali the richest human being in all history - World History - World - The Independent


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 13, 2015)

While I find it interesting- the civilizations of sub-Saharan Africa are not mentioned much, and there is a rather fascinating history there- I really don't see what that has to do with race.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



   So where are all those ancient african writings?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Apr 13, 2015)

You were whites slaves, you were used as tools.  As with all slaves, the masters benefited and society. 

You were slaves.

You know our history better then your own. 

You were segregated and treated as second class citizens. Hung, raped, left out, left to poverty.  

We didn't really care for you, except how you benefited us.  A good many still don't. I would expect even you all don't like you all very much. 

You were educated in our schools and in our history.

That is why we don't talk about it, nor care about it. 

Just saying.  That answer your question, as to why we don't teach, learn or care about it?



The Mali empire is a second to none civilization.  As are the Egyptians.  

We love the Eygptians!  We learn about them.


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


  more like Elijah Muhammad school of history


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Africans invented steel centuries before those slow whites did.
> 
> 
> Haya people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> ...


Say what? Oral tradition? Oh, they couldn't write. Didn't have wheels. I call bull on making steel.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Africans invented steel centuries before those slow whites did.
> ...



   You do realize that steel is just iron with some more carbon in it right?
Even if they did manage to make steel,which I doubt,it was more than likely an accident. 
A Brief History of Iron and Steel Manufacture


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No...Of course you never heard of people destroying others history before right?  Probably not


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




AHahahahahaa...You dont have to buy reality silly.  It exists whether you purchase or not


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Just remember tho...at first Africans didnt contribute tho...now that you have some information...uh "ok ok they contributed steel but like...maybe it was by accident and steel?  Who cares about _that?"

_


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?
> ...



What were these civilizations achievements to math, science, agriculture, medicine etc? Heck the Mayans had brilliant achievements and that is why they are most remember, but what have these societies done?

Take the Bornu Empire, these were a people constantly at war and invading neighbors. They were a strict Islamic regime that enacted and enforced Sharia Law. They were a brutal Islamic regime that would make the Taliban proud. Despite their long recent and relatively recent history history (1800s is when they fell), they build only feudal cities, had non-existent economies and again were a brutal regime! They didn't advance human society in the slightest. Also let's not forget their helpful hand in the African slave trade. They raided villages and conquered people and then sold them off to slave traders!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

See the reaction from black history?  All I did was present an article and the fangs came out.

Why should I know?
They havent done anything
Ok they've done stuff but I think its silly stuff
This is stupid
etc etc etc

Never even heard of these cultures but the sheer fact that they are black...the reaction is hatred or belittling.  

I'm sure its just because you dislike their policies tho right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



  When you consider charcoal is used in the fire,I would bet whoever it was who invented steel did it on accident.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Great achievements in science and technology in ancient Africa

*Math*
Surely only a few of us know that many modern high-school-level concepts in mathematics first were developed in Africa, as was the first method of counting. More than 35,000 years ago, Egyptians scripted textbooks about math that included division and multiplication of fractions and geometric formulas to calculate the area and volume of shapes (3). Distances and angles were calculated, algebraic equations were solved and mathematically based predictions were made of the size of floods of the Nile. The ancient Egyptians considered a circle to have 360 degrees and estimated Π at 3.16 (3).

Eight thousand years ago, people in present-day Zaire developed their own numeration system, as did Yoruba people in what is now Nigeria. The Yoruba system was based on units of 20 (instead of 10) and required an impressive amount of subtraction to identify different numbers. Scholars have lauded this system, as it required much abstract reasoning (4).


Not good enough?

*Astronomy*
Several ancient African cultures birthed discoveries in astronomy. Many of these are foundations on which we still rely, and some were so advanced that their mode of discovery still cannot be understood. Egyptians charted the movement of the sun and constellations and the cycles of the moon. They divided the year into 12 parts and developed a yearlong calendar system containing 365 ¼ days (3). Clocks were made with moving water and sundial-like clocks were used (3).

A structure known as the African Stonehenge in present-day Kenya (constructed around 300 B.C.) was a remarkably accurate calendar (5). The Dogon people of Mali amassed a wealth of detailed astronomical observations (6). Many of their discoveries were so advanced that some modern scholars credit their discoveries instead to space aliens or unknown European travelers, even though the Dogon culture is steeped in ceremonial tradition centered on several space events. The Dogon knew of Saturn’s rings, Jupiter’s moons, the spiral structure of the Milky Way and the orbit of the Sirius star system. Hundreds of years ago, they plotted orbits in this system accurately through the year 1990 (6). They knew this system contained a primary star and a secondary star (now called Sirius B) of immense density and not visible to the naked eye.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




So?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Just remember tho...at first Africans didnt contribute tho...now that you have some information...uh "ok ok they contributed steel but like...maybe it was by accident and steel?  Who cares about _that?"_


What did they build with steel? Or did they just patent it and sell the rights of production?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



   Accidentally spilling some charcoal in the ol smelter is hardly an accomplishment.
Making steel an affordable alternative was.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember tho...at first Africans didnt contribute tho...now that you have some information...uh "ok ok they contributed steel but like...maybe it was by accident and steel?  Who cares about _that?"_
> ...



*Metallurgy and tools*
Many advances in metallurgy and tool making were made across the entirety of ancient Africa. These include steam engines, metal chisels and saws, copper and iron tools and weapons, nails, glue, carbon steel and bronze weapons and art (2, 7).

Advances in Tanzania, Rwanda and Uganda between 1,500 and 2,000 years ago surpassed those of Europeans then and were astonishing to Europeans when they learned of them. Ancient Tanzanian furnaces could reach 1,800°C — 200 to 400°C warmer than those of the Romans (8).

Iceweasels Response: A Furnance?  What did they do with the furnace?  BIG DEAL!??!?  WAAAAA!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



According to you creating steel is a no biggie huh? LMAO...Now you're going into sillysville.

If it was no biggie why then: Haya people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

 In spite of the lack of practice the elders were able to create a furnace using mud and grass which when burned provided the carbon needed to transform the iron into steel. Later investigation of the land yielded 13 other furnaces similar in design to the re-creation set up by the elders. This process is very similar to open hearth furnace steelmaking.

These furnaces were carbon-dated and were found to be as old as 2000 years. *Steel of similar quality did not appear in Europe until several centuries later.[5]*

No big deal but Europe couldnt do it until hundreds of years later.  LOL!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



       Spill a little charcoal in the smelter....steel.
   Boy that took some technological genius right there....


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Africans invented steel centuries before those slow whites did.
> ...


Doesnt really matter what you call bull on. Facts are facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If it was so easy why didnt whites do it first?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

*Architecture and engineering*
Various past African societies created sophisticated built environments. Of course, there are the engineering feats of the Egyptians: the bafflingly raised obelisks and the more than 80 pyramids. The largest of the pyramids covers 13 acres and is made of 2.25 million blocks of stone (3). Later, in the 12th century and much farther south, there were hundreds of great cities in Zimbabwe and Mozambique. There, massive stone complexes were the hubs of cities. One included a 250-meter-long, 15,000-ton curved granite wall (9). The cities featured huge castlelike compounds with numerous rooms for specific tasks, such as iron-smithing. In the 13th century, the empire of Mali boasted impressive cities, including Timbuktu, with grand palaces, mosques and universities (2).


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So why didnt whites invent steel on accident? Didnt they have charcoal?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

*Medicine*
Many treatments we use today were employed by several ancient peoples throughout Africa. Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. *Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria (2). Other plants used had anticancer properties, caused abortion and treated malaria — and these have been shown to be as effective as many modern-day Western treatments. Furthermore, Africans discovered ouabain, capsicum, physostigmine and reserpine.* *Medical procedures performed in ancient Africa before they were performed in Europe include vaccination, autopsy, limb traction and broken bone setting, bullet removal, brain surgery, skin grafting, filling of dental cavities, installation of false teeth, what is now known as Caesarean section, anesthesia and tissue cauterization (3). In addition, African cultures preformed surgeries under antiseptic conditions universally when this concept was only emerging in Europe (2).*


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Its funny how the monkeys try to discount things when their own people couldnt accidentally do it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> *Architecture and engineering*
> Various past African societies created sophisticated built environments. Of course, there are the engineering feats of the Egyptians: the bafflingly raised obelisks and the more than 80 pyramids. The largest of the pyramids covers 13 acres and is made of 2.25 million blocks of stone (3). Later, in the 12th century and much farther south, there were hundreds of great cities in Zimbabwe and Mozambique. There, massive stone complexes were the hubs of cities. One included a 250-meter-long, 15,000-ton curved granite wall (9). The cities featured huge castlelike compounds with numerous rooms for specific tasks, such as iron-smithing. In the 13th century, the empire of Mali boasted impressive cities, including Timbuktu, with grand palaces, mosques and universities (2).




Lot of good all that does for ghetto rats today.

Face it, wherever blacks are, most are in a mess.

Might be whitey's fault though, but a mess is still a mess.

Since a black President didn't help much, elect an old white woman to take care of you.

You will she how that works out!


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Long before whites knew what medicine was Nubians had discovered and put to use tetracycline.

Ancient Nubians Drank Antibiotic-Laced Beer Discovery News


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> *Medicine*
> Many treatments we use today were employed by several ancient peoples throughout Africa. Before the European invasion of Africa, medicine in what is now Egypt, Nigeria and South Africa, to name just a few places, was more advanced than medicine in Europe. *Some of these practices were the use of plants with salicylic acid for pain (as in aspirin), kaolin for diarrhea (as in Kaopectate), and extracts that were confirmed in the 20th century to kill Gram positive bacteria (2). Other plants used had anticancer properties, caused abortion and treated malaria — and these have been shown to be as effective as many modern-day Western treatments. Furthermore, Africans discovered ouabain, capsicum, physostigmine and reserpine.* *Medical procedures performed in ancient Africa before they were performed in Europe include vaccination, autopsy, limb traction and broken bone setting, bullet removal, brain surgery, skin grafting, filling of dental cavities, installation of false teeth, what is now known as Caesarean section, anesthesia and tissue cauterization (3). In addition, African cultures preformed surgeries under antiseptic conditions universally when this concept was only emerging in Europe (2).*


Tell us about bullet removal in ancient Africa.

Sounds fascinating.

Almost everything you list were universal human achievements that happened in many places and at many different times.

Instead of mythmaking about the past, how about moving into the modern world.

Mansa Musa is long dead, slavery long ago abolished, Civil Rights act 50 years old.

Better quit shufflin' and catch up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



    I would have to say it's because they had a better process to make iron and they weren't so inept as to accidentally spill shit in their smelter.
    Bunch a halfass mofos...


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > *Medicine*
> ...


Sorry but everything was done first in Africa and whites only learned it last. Instead of worrying about Blacks learning Black history you should worry about your people lagging behind.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



  So what the hell happened?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm talking about steel not iron. If they had a better process what were they waiting on?  Oh I forgot they were still eating each other and painting themselves with chewed up blue berries like in Braveheart.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Long before whites knew what medicine was Nubians had discovered and put to use tetracycline.
> 
> Ancient Nubians Drank Antibiotic-Laced Beer Discovery News


How does that help the plight of anyone today?

Can it bring back any of the black youth shot by black youth last night?

Will it create any jobs for the chronically unemployed/unemployable young blacks who never advance beyond minimum wage jobs?

Just a bunch of silly, and not even always credible, feel good "history" to deflect from the fact that 150 years after slavery, and 50 years after the Civil Rights act, if you look at the back of the line, there's most of the black folks, shufflin' to catch up.

Time for a new strategy.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

He keeps saying accidentally like if he repeats it enough thats what really happened.  You were better off when you pretended they didnt do anything significant. Now you just look silly


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Thats what we are teaching you. Sit back and learn.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Long before whites knew what medicine was Nubians had discovered and put to use tetracycline.
> ...


It helps immensely. Not really my job to figure that out for you.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Long before whites knew what medicine was Nubians had discovered and put to use tetracycline.
> ...




I think this is the first time I've heard someone argue AGAINST recorded history in recorded history


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> He keeps saying accidentally like if he repeats it enough thats what really happened.  You were better off when you pretended they didnt do anything significant. Now you just look silly


Its like when illiterates say Africans never had writing scripts and math then they find out the oldest evidence of math was found in the congo thousands of years before whites even existed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   You stupid MFer...if they were following a certain process to make iron why the hell would they dump charcoal in it?
    Dumb as a bag of hammers....


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So you could make steel if thats how its done. The fact whites had to learn how to make iron from someone else in the first place is the reason they couldnt make the next step. Youre a stupid little monkey. Typically you couldnt take the next step and figure that out.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oral tradition is "facts"?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



      Your so advanced these days because of your past history? Dont look now but you appear to be regressing.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It only appears that way. Dont panic. We got you.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> *Architecture and engineering*
> Various past African societies created sophisticated built environments. Of course, there are the engineering feats of the Egyptians: the bafflingly raised obelisks and the more than 80 pyramids. The largest of the pyramids covers 13 acres and is made of 2.25 million blocks of stone (3). Later, in the 12th century and much farther south, there were hundreds of great cities in Zimbabwe and Mozambique. There, massive stone complexes were the hubs of cities. One included a 250-meter-long, 15,000-ton curved granite wall (9). The cities featured huge castlelike compounds with numerous rooms for specific tasks, such as iron-smithing. In the 13th century, the empire of Mali boasted impressive cities, including Timbuktu, with grand palaces, mosques and universities (2).


Unfortunately, they had yet to develop the wheel and the steel was too heavy to carry, so they apparently said "fuck it".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



     So when are you guys going to make that next step? Dont mean to be pushy but it's been thousands of years.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Yes. What makes you think white people define what facts are?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


We already made the next step. You guys are lagging behind and fucking up the world as usual.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > He keeps saying accidentally like if he repeats it enough thats what really happened.  You were better off when you pretended they didnt do anything significant. Now you just look silly
> ...


It is not what basic things you discover first, it is how you use them.

For all the discoveries, tribalism triumphed, and still does.

Just look at the hoods.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They don't. Scholars do and oral tradition is considered folklore. Nothing more.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2015)

I think it is pretty obvious that the OP is an anti-white racist.

A total scumbag deserving of nothing but torture and death.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Thats weird the Kingdom of Mali was bigger than Europe. Are you saying europe was a tribe?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> *Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*
> 
> Meet Mansa Musa I of Mali the richest human being in all history - World History - World - The Independent



Mansa Musa owned 5 times more slaves than camels.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Only Black scholars and white ones with intelligence are qualified to define what facts are. You whites have gotten busted lying so much nothing you say has any credibility. You guys lied about Piltdown man because you wanted the world to believe humans started in Europe. Until you become more trustworthy nothing you say means much.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > *Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*
> ...


So whats your point? George Washington did too.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



George Washington accomplished more than Mensa Musa ... And what he accomplished still exists.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


What does that have to do with slaves? What does that have to do with African kingdoms?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

White people crack me up.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No tribalism in Europe, no buddy, none at all.

All the wars weren't tribal.

Shit,  you are pretty funny sometimes.

Kingdom of Mali was bigger than Europe; does that put grits on the table and Jordan's on the floor today?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> What does that have to do with slaves? What does that have to do with African kingdoms?



What does what have to do with slaves ... What Washington or Mensa Musa accomplished?
It obviously doesn't have anything to do with Mensa Musa's African Kingdom ... Because it is long gone.

.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Piltdown hoax?

We guys?

Man I am not that old.

I didn't do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> He keeps saying accidentally like if he repeats it enough thats what really happened.  You were better off when you pretended they didnt do anything significant. Now you just look silly



   So you actually think a bunch of dudes in loin clothes holding spears were metallurgist?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > *Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*
> ...



   Oops...


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > He keeps saying accidentally like if he repeats it enough thats what really happened.  You were better off when you pretended they didnt do anything significant. Now you just look silly
> ...



Whatever the case might be ... It doesn't seemed to have helped them out much.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyway.....One of the most amazing feature about Africa is the Sahara. This region is very important for a variety of reasons. It helped give rise to a lot of the worlds knowledge. Its where Egypt got its start. These amazing people founded learning centers and the very first observatories in the Sahara at a place called Nbata Playa. Here Africans charted the skies and recorded the sothic cycles which gave rise to our present day calendar.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


We arent talking about today. We are talking about history.  Nice try but think up something better.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Yes you guys. White guys that were insecure. Guys like you that lied so much they lost all credibility for whites. Thats why other races never believe anything you say.  Whats coming to light is that they suppressed the findings of other white guys that were in it for the truth. Its an amazing read.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with slaves? What does that have to do with African kingdoms?
> ...


The effects of his kingdom still live on. Matter of fact you wouldnt be writing this right now without his kingdom.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Anyway.....One of the most amazing feature about Africa is the Sahara. This region is very important for a variety of reasons. It helped give rise to a lot of the worlds knowledge. Its where Egypt got its start. These amazing people founded learning centers and the very first observatories in the Sahara at a place called Nbata Playa. Here Africans charted the skies and recorded the sothic cycles which gave rise to our present day calendar.



     Cutting a notch in a bone to mark the new moon is hardly a calender.
Who Invented The Calendar 

     This guy invented the modern calender...
The Julian Calendar


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Yes you guys. White guys that were insecure. Guys like you that lied so much they lost all credibility for whites. Thats why other races never believe anything you say.  Whats coming to light is that they suppressed the findings of other white guys that were in it for the truth. Its an amazing read.



Seems like the insecure white guys also managed to suppress the ability of the super intelligent Africans to actually do something with their knowledge that lasted for any period of time ... Especially when considering what exists today.

.


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am sure most ancient astronaut theorists and cryptozoologists agree with you conspiracy theories.

You post some facts, yes there were civilizations and great discoveries in Africa.

You have posted nothing not in every sixth grade "social studies" text in the GOUSA.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is completely incorrect ... But whatever ... Pretty much fits right up there with about everything else you have posted.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you guys. White guys that were insecure. Guys like you that lied so much they lost all credibility for whites. Thats why other races never believe anything you say.  Whats coming to light is that they suppressed the findings of other white guys that were in it for the truth. Its an amazing read.
> ...


Thats part of insecurity. You develop weapons and train in savagery for that boogey man that is coming to get you. Whites excelled in killing, warfare and mayhem. Its what they do best. Other races being peaceful and more into academics get bullied. Like bullies always do the time comes when they meet their true lot in life.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thats part of insecurity. You develop weapons and train in savagery for that boogey man that is coming to get you. Whites excelled in killing, warfare and mayhem. Its what they do best. Other races being peaceful and more into academics get bullied. Like bullies always do the time comes when they meet their true lot in life.



Whatever your distorted reasoning may be ... And whatever argument you may choose to offer ... The results clearly indicate who was evidently smarter in the long run.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway.....One of the most amazing feature about Africa is the Sahara. This region is very important for a variety of reasons. It helped give rise to a lot of the worlds knowledge. Its where Egypt got its start. These amazing people founded learning centers and the very first observatories in the Sahara at a place called Nbata Playa. Here Africans charted the skies and recorded the sothic cycles which gave rise to our present day calendar.
> ...


No stupid. The Egyptians created the calendar we use today. All other calendars are a variation of that orginal calendar. Yes there were other time keeping tools invented by Africans way before that as well. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats part of insecurity. You develop weapons and train in savagery for that boogey man that is coming to get you. Whites excelled in killing, warfare and mayhem. Its what they do best. Other races being peaceful and more into academics get bullied. Like bullies always do the time comes when they meet their true lot in life.
> ...


Any moron with a gun can be in charge. That doesnt mean your smarter. It just means you have a gun. If whites were so smart why is there nothing you have invented without borrowing from other cultures?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Any moron with a gun can be in charge. That doesnt mean your smarter. It just means you have a gun. If whites were so smart why is there nothing you have invented without borrowing from other cultures?



I see you cannot even grasp the concept ... Because someone thinks something doesn't mean squat until the have the intelligence necessary to accomplish a worthwhile task.
It is obviously smarter to search for and utilize the tools available to you ... Than to stumble around aimlessly and figure your brilliance amounts to anything.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Of course you'd have had to been smart enough to come up with the gun in the first place.....


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Any moron with a gun can be in charge. That doesnt mean your smarter. It just means you have a gun. If whites were so smart why is there nothing you have invented without borrowing from other cultures?
> ...


I think there is something fundamentally wrong with a race that thinks killing and savagery is intelligence. Thats pretty much all whites have excelled at. I read a book by a white guy that explains why and its not a pretty picture. Whites are governed by fear and greed. They feel insecure pretty much all the time and have committed the vast majority of the worlds atrocities due to that fear. I think its because they know their genes are recessive.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Oral?  You never heard of Hieroglyphics now?  How stupid are you willing to pretend to be to continue?







The earliest inscriptions of Ethio-Semitic in Ethiopia and Eritrea date to the 9th century BC in Epigraphic South Arabian (ESA), an Abjad shared with contemporary kingdoms in South Arabia. After the 7th and 6th centuries BC, however, variants of the script arose, evolving in the direction of the Ge'ez abugida (a writing system that is also called an alphasyllabary). This evolution can be seen most clearly in evidence from inscriptions (mainly graffiti on rocks and caves) in Tigray region in northern Ethiopia and the former province of Akkele Guzay in Eritrea. By the first centuries AD, what is called "Old Ethiopic" or the "Old Ge'ez alphabet" arose, an abjad (like Arabic and Hebrew with no vowels) written left-to-right (as opposed to boustrophedon like ESA) with letters basically identical to the first-order forms of the modern vocalized alphabet (e.g. "k" in the form of "kä"). In the Ge'ez abugida (or 'fidel'), the base form of the letter (also known as 'fidel') may be altered. For example, ሀ hä [hə] (base form), ሁ hu (with a right-side diacritic that doesn't alter the letter), ሂ hi (with a subdiacritic that compresses the consonant, so it is the same height), ህ hə [hɨ] or [h] (where the letter is modified with a kink in the left arm).

OROMO ISSUE

Ge'ez script or the Latin alphabet Then during the early 1970s, the Oromo Liberation Front (OLF) chose the Latin alphabet as the official alphabet to write Afaan Oromo. Between 1974 and 1991 under the Mengistu regime the writing of Afaan Oromo in any script was forbidden, though limited usage of the Ge'ez script was allowed. On 3rd November 1991 the OLF convened a meeting of over 1,000 Oromo intellectuals to decide which alphabet to use to write Afaan Ormo. After a many hours of debate, they decided unanimously to adopt the Latin alphabet. Unfortunately many Ormo have stopped using the indigenous African Ge'ez script after 1991 and began formally writing Oromoia in a Latin format called called _Qubee_. Words are subsequently excessively long to accommodate for the inadequacies of Latin. It is speculated that the motivation for the change was to create a distinctive cultural identify from the "semitic" groups who have historically suppressed their culture. How a European script could be used over a related African script speaks to the dangers of so-called liberation when those liberating forces are ignorant of the broader issues.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Fear sometimes can cause people to come up with things they otherwise wouldnt be able to think of. Whites focused on guns because they were afraid.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > He keeps saying accidentally like if he repeats it enough thats what really happened.  You were better off when you pretended they didnt do anything significant. Now you just look silly
> ...



Doesnt matter what I think...its about what is factual.  Your feelings or thoughts doesnt change facts


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



So whites werent smart because they didnt create the gun?  Want to backpeddle that back now or later?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Let them claim the gun. Its a sign of their fear.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Who said anything about white people? The chinese were the first.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is no difference in the savagery, killing and slave labor employed by Mensa Musa than anyone else.
The only difference is that he didn't have the intelligence necessary to establish a kingdom that would last and overcome the obstacles before it.

Not to mention you would be hard pressed to explain how fear and insecurity led to Europeans spanning the globe in order to find the tools necessary and accomplish the goals they desired. I mean it would be easy for you to assume whatever suits your purpose in that matter ... But you obviously have never boarded a sailing vessel or thrown your crap on the back of a horse ... And risked almost certain death traveling the globe.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Naw son, they didnt create that either.  Because HereWeGoAgain says that whites werent smart because they didnt create the gun...Watch him do a quick 180 on that _too!_


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



   Uhhh...yes they did. 
Historians typically recognize *Chinese fire lances*, which were invented in the 10th century, as the first guns. These bamboo or metal tubes projected flames and shrapnel at their targets. 

Who invented the first gun - HowStuffWorks


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Of course there is a difference. Mensa Musas kingdom wasnt marked by killing and slave labor. The only reason his kingdom didnt last was marauding whites from europe. 

Only whites would be hard pressed to explain that. To me its very simple. Europe is bereft of natural resources. The greed of whites created a lust that was only sated by killing and stealing. 

Long before whites even existed Blacks had already spanned the globe. Thats how the world was populated. Try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Did a white person supply that link? If so then its not credible. Are you now saying whites were too stupid to create the gun? Like most monkeys you get confused easily.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Of course there is a difference. Mensa Musas kingdom wasnt marked by killing and slave labor. The only reason his kingdom didnt last was marauding whites from europe.
> 
> Only whites would be hard pressed to explain that. To me its very simple. Europe is bereft of natural resources. The greed of whites created a lust that was only sated by killing and stealing.
> 
> Long before whites even existed Blacks had already spanned the globe. Thats how the world was populated. Try again.



Again ... Completely untrue ... But par the course for you.

At one point European travelers embossed every map of Northern Africa with the image of Mensa Musa as a matter of respect.
It stayed that way until he fretted away all the accomplishments of his reign at which point they replaced the other image with "the naked savage king wearing a crown".

Mensa Musa fell to his own devices and lack of intelligence. 

.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Look at him....saying stuff first and researching afterwards.  Its so cute..



HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > So whites werent smart because they didnt create the gun?  Want to backpeddle that back now or later?
> ...



Which one is it?  Dont answer...you dont even know....you should wiki your response first before looking more foolish


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there is a difference. Mensa Musas kingdom wasnt marked by killing and slave labor. The only reason his kingdom didnt last was marauding whites from europe.
> ...


White people like you are funny. One of Mansa Musas largest achievements was to turn west Africa into the destination of choice for world scholars. Those same scholars traveled back to Europe to teach your ignorant white royalty how to read, write, and take baths. You should be on your knees kissing the nearest picture you can find of him.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> White people like you are funny. One of Mansa Musas largest achievements was to turn west Africa into the destination of choice for world scholars. Those same scholars traveled back to Europe to teach your ignorant white royalty how to read, write, and take baths. You should be on your knees kissing the nearest picture you can find of him.



Look, if you want to suggest that the Europeans were smart enough to gather the knowledge necessary to save themselves instead of wasting away into non-existence ... I am certainly not going to argue with that.

Too bad Mensa Musa didn't have the common sense necessary to survive his own ignorance.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White people like you are funny. One of Mansa Musas largest achievements was to turn west Africa into the destination of choice for world scholars. Those same scholars traveled back to Europe to teach your ignorant white royalty how to read, write, and take baths. You should be on your knees kissing the nearest picture you can find of him.
> ...


I'm glad you arent going to argue with it. If Black and Tawny Moors educated in Africa  had not traveled to europe to re-educate whites in the Dark Ages you would still be afraid of water.  You wouldnt even be able to count from zero to ten. Think about it.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I'm glad you arent going to argue with it. If Black and Tawny Moors educated in Africa  had not traveled to europe to re-educate whites in the Dark Ages you would still be afraid of water.  You wouldnt even be able to count from zero to ten. Think about it.



Too bad the Europeans were obviously smarter in that they accomplished something with the knowledge their teachers certainly couldn't.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Whites greatest achievement was building on what others gave them. The things they excel in best like warfare and killing was made possible by the Chinese. They werent even smart enough to actually invent the very thing that allowed them to vandalize the world.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you arent going to argue with it. If Black and Tawny Moors educated in Africa  had not traveled to europe to re-educate whites in the Dark Ages you would still be afraid of water.  You wouldnt even be able to count from zero to ten. Think about it.
> ...


They werent smarter. They were just more treacherous and untrustworthy. We taught you things and instead of being grateful you attacked out of fear. Whites are dumb not smart.  There is no telling all the knowledge that was lost due to the destruction touched off by your ferus rampages.  Thats the primary reason you lie about history. Too bad all the other cultures know better.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Just remember tho...at first Africans didnt contribute tho...now that you have some information...uh "ok ok they contributed steel but like...maybe it was by accident and steel?  Who cares about _that?"
> _



Even IF this remote tribe made steel, they did not contribute. This was not shared with anyone, the development of steel that is used in the world developed independently with zero knowledge or contribution from this tribe.

Civilization does not owe our knowledge of steel to Hala tribe.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> See the reaction from black history?  All I did was present an article and the fangs came out.
> 
> Why should I know?
> They havent done anything
> ...



What you got was not fangs. but a collective yawn. Tribes existed - okay - whoopie....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




We all know about Egypt - and it is a MAJOR part of history.

I watched a History Channel fraudumentary on the Kenya "stonehenge," it's a complete fraud with no basis in reality.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> They werent smarter. They were just more treacherous and untrustworthy. We taught you things and instead of being grateful you attacked out of fear. Whites are dumb not smart.  There is no telling all the knowledge that was lost due to the destruction touched off by your ferus rampages.  Thats the primary reason you lie about history. Too bad all the other cultures know better.



Having a hammer is one thing ... The ability to use it to build something is an entirely different thing.
If you think that having a hammer is more important than using a hammer in combination with other tools to build something substantial, worthwhile and that stands up to the test of time ... Then you truly are ignorant.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > See the reaction from black history?  All I did was present an article and the fangs came out.
> ...



A 14 page yawn?  Oh ok...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They werent smarter. They were just more treacherous and untrustworthy. We taught you things and instead of being grateful you attacked out of fear. Whites are dumb not smart.  There is no telling all the knowledge that was lost due to the destruction touched off by your ferus rampages.  Thats the primary reason you lie about history. Too bad all the other cultures know better.
> ...



LOL  Ok so we have one person who believes that Africans created a hammer and then didnt know what do with it.  They just created it for no reason just like other creations which include:

1. Nothing ever


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lol ... We have an idiot who thinks I posted anything about Africans creating a hammer.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They werent smarter. They were just more treacherous and untrustworthy. We taught you things and instead of being grateful you attacked out of fear. Whites are dumb not smart.  There is no telling all the knowledge that was lost due to the destruction touched off by your ferus rampages.  Thats the primary reason you lie about history. Too bad all the other cultures know better.
> ...


Of course having a hammer is more important. If you dont have the hammer you cant do anything with it. Face it. The only reason whites have dominated since the 1490's is due to other cultures teaching you things and then you whites letting your feral side suppress those that taught you. The problem with such tactics is they always come back to bite you in the ass. Soon you will be bred out and the world will begin to progress again.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



LOL...We have an idiot who thinks people create things for no reason


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> LOL...We have an idiot who thinks people create things for no reason



Lol ... We have an idiot who cannot explain what that has to do with anything I posted.
I never identified who created anything ... Nor what their purpose or lack thereof would be.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


That was a good one though.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...We have an idiot who thinks people create things for no reason
> ...


We already identified that Black people created higher learning, civilization, etc. Your claim is that they created it and didnt know what to do with it.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Seems like we have another volunteer for the idiot group ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...We have an idiot who thinks people create things for no reason
> ...





BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > They werent smarter. They were just more treacherous and untrustworthy. We taught you things and instead of being grateful you attacked out of fear. Whites are dumb not smart.  There is no telling all the knowledge that was lost due to the destruction touched off by your ferus rampages.  Thats the primary reason you lie about history. Too bad all the other cultures know better.
> ...



BlackSand response: Uh I didnt say blacks or hammers...You're crazy and so is that quote...from me...yeah


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Now, that logic looks so fucking silly that he's backing away from himself.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I didn't claim anything other than the fact that establishing something worthwhile, substantial and that stands the test of time is more important than any particular tool you may use to get there.

The reason you cannot understand that is your problem ... And always has been.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Its amazing the desperation white people display when you start talking about African kingdoms or achievements. Lends a lot of credence to my theory that white people are simply afraid of their recessive genes and will react violently to keep up the charade they are important..


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


You mean like the pyramids, or math, science, etc?  Thats what my African people did.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


We know you're desperate for some kind of great African history, but it just isn't there.

Stop being so needy. It's pretty repulsive.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You mean like the pyramids, or math, science, etc?  Thats what my African people did.



That isn't exactly what I meant ... If it had been what I meant ... It would have been what I posted.
But on the other hand ... I see where it has obviously helped them achieve a higher understanding and a superior and more successful society in our modern world.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the pyramids, or math, science, etc?  Thats what my African people did.
> ...


Well what did you mean then?  Of course it helped them achieve a higher understanding and a superior society. Then whites came along and wrecked it. You know what they say. An idiot with a sledge hammer can destroy a masterpiece sculpture in 5 minutes that an artist took years to create.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the pyramids, or math, science, etc?  Thats what my African people did.
> ...



 *this is blacksand realizing he's in a corner and how playing stupid can come back on you*


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Well what did you mean then?  Of course it helped them achieve a higher understanding a a superior society. Then whites came along and wrecked it. You know what they say. An idiot with a sledge hammer can destroy a masterpiece sculpture in 5 minutes that an artist took years to create.



I guess you were unable to understand the "them" I was talking about.

.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You haven't added anything of value ... As usual ... Certainly nothing I would feel the need to back away from.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Well what did you mean then?  Of course it helped them achieve a higher understanding a a superior society. Then whites came along and wrecked it. You know what they say. An idiot with a sledge hammer can destroy a masterpiece sculpture in 5 minutes that an artist took years to create.
> ...


I guess your writing skills in your native language are not adequate enough to simply point out what "them" you are talking about.  I was talking about Black people. If you were talking about white people no one really cares.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That sounds typical from you ... Your failure to understand is my fault ... You keep on thinking that if it makes you feel more secure.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Your white people are the ones that have security issues. My failure to understand is your fault. You were trying to express an idea and failed the only point that matters in communication. Your idea was not clear. Typical of whites.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



  You sound like a Dullass Cowgirls fan....always talking about the past.
But at least we have proof of the Cowturds past glory,yours,not so much.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You haven't been interested in communication for the last 10 pages ... Now pretend you are too stupid to recognize I am jerking your chain for shits and giggles.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You sound emotionally traumatized.. Why do you have a problem with Black people talking about the past?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You sound emotionally traumatized.. Why do you have a problem with Black people talking about the past?



What would ever give you the stupid  idea I have a problem with black people or anything they may choose to talk about?

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


If this is an attempt at getting me to stop humiliating you its not very cleverly disguised. You said "them" which was not clear. What "them" are you talking about other than African inventors and scholars?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You sound emotionally traumatized.. Why do you have a problem with Black people talking about the past?
> ...


I guess you are emotionally traumatized as well. I wasnt even talking to you. Did you miss that in the throes of your emotional trauma?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   I really dont give a rats ass about your past. It's your present thats causing all the problems.
    Maybe you should lead your people back to the past when you were somebodies...this century isnt working out for you.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> If this is an attempt at getting me to stop humiliating you its not very cleverly disguised. You said "them" which was not clear. What "them" are you talking about other than African inventors and scholars?



Why the hell would you ever come to the conclusion that I give a rat's ass about anything you post ... Or the fact that you feel the need to fight an endless fruitless battle with me over your arrogance and futile attempts to gain any headway in a situation where you simply cannot achieve that goal in the first place?

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Of course you do give a rats ass. As a matter of fact its vitally important to you. Thats why you are on this thread now. Why dont you tell us why this is so important that you cant help but comment on the thread?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If this is an attempt at getting me to stop humiliating you its not very cleverly disguised. You said "them" which was not clear. What "them" are you talking about other than African inventors and scholars?
> ...


i came to that conclusion when you tried your best to minimize the achievements of Blacks. Failing that you back pedal and deflect. Its ok but just know I know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Nope not really. Ever since Mr.Peabody took back his way back machine I've lost interest.
    I'm more concerned with whats going on today.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

White people really provide some awesome entertainment. Make a thread about Black kingdoms and they shit themselves commenting then claim they dont care. If whites made a thread about european history I wouldnt give two fucks.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So why are you commenting on this thread if you dont give a rats ass and you are more concerned about the present? This is about the past.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> i came to that conclusion when you tried your best to minimize the achievements of Blacks. Failing that you back pedal and deflect. Its ok but just know I know.



You would be closer to the reality of the situation if you had come to the conclusion that I can post 8 words and 1 number almost irrelevant to the ongoing conversation ... And make you go off like a firecracker spewing your hatred.

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




      Well golly gee Uncle Remus,you know how we love it when you spin these yarns of ancient advanced black civilizations.
    So when does the singing and dancing start?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > i came to that conclusion when you tried your best to minimize the achievements of Blacks. Failing that you back pedal and deflect. Its ok but just know I know.
> ...


Talking about Black history is spewing hatred now?  I dont hate you. I pity you. You guys are amusing to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Couldnt answer the question huh?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Talking about Black history is spewing hatred now?  I dont hate you. I pity you. You guys are amusing to me.



That is what seems to be the result in your case ... No need to pity me, I don't suffer from that affliction.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Black history is spewing hatred now?  I dont hate you. I pity you. You guys are amusing to me.
> ...


I cant help but pity you. You come on a thread about African kingdoms trying your best to minimize them. Then you claim you dont care. Why would I feel anything other than pity and amusement for you or the other white person that feels insecure?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah ... Whatever makes you feel better about your insecurities is fine with me ... Glad to help you out.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Look at the OP. its about African kingdoms. Youre a white person that is insecure about that. If you were secure this thread wouldnt not threaten you. You have exposed yourself as insecure. Practically everyone....and I do mean everyone...can see that.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Nobody talks about them because nobody is impressed with mud huts while the rest of the world had been building cathedrals and temples that reached the sky millennia before.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Look at the OP. its about African kingdoms. Youre a white person that is insecure about that. If you were secure this thread wouldnt not threaten you. You have exposed yourself as insecure. Practically everyone....and I do mean everyone...can see that.



All I posted was the fact Mensa Musa had 5 times more slaves than camels.
Whatever you do with that ... Whatever conclusion you choose to make from that ... Is your doing, your approach, your mentality ... Not mine.
If you want to jump out there and provide a toy for me to bat back and forth across the room ... That is also your choice.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Interesting historic riddle solved by DNA. The land of Punt which was claimed as the origination of the Egyptian civilization by the Egyptians themselves has been located. Right where Africans always said it was. The area of Ethiopian and Eritrea. Curiously this is also where the oldest homo sapiens remains were found as well.

Baboon mummy analysis reveals Eritrea and Ethiopia as location of land of Punt - History - Life and Style - The Independent

"Analysis of mummified baboons in the British Museum has revealed the location of the land of Punt as the area between Ethiopia and Eritrea. To the Egyptians, Punt was a place of fragrances, giraffes, electrum and other exotic goods, and was sometimes referred to as Ta-netjer, or 'God’s land'."


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the OP. its about African kingdoms. Youre a white person that is insecure about that. If you were secure this thread wouldnt not threaten you. You have exposed yourself as insecure. Practically everyone....and I do mean everyone...can see that.
> ...


And all I said was George Washington and most of the founding fathers did too.  You got butt hurt over that. I played with you while you kept on back pedaling and trying to pretend you didnt care. Guess what? You failed. Everyone can see you care and thats why you posted in the first place.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You blathering on about ignorance is funny. Which African tribe came up with Ge'ez? It's an offshoot of Hebrew and Aramaic. Ethiopia was occupied by more than the African hut dwellers. Sorry.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, I didn't get butthurt ... I asked you a question you still haven't answered.
Again ... Your conclusions are false ... A product of your mentality, approach, direction and hatred.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Ge'ez is an Afro-Asiatic language like all Semetic languages fool. There were no white cave dwellers there.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Of course you got butthurt. You even refused to clarify what "them" you were referring to. If you wont clarify I cant answer your question. As usual my observations were spot on and you remain butthurt and upset about this thread regarding African Kingdoms.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Of course you got butthurt. You even refused to clarify what "them" you were referring to. If you wont clarify I cant answer your question. As usual my observations were spot on and you remain butthurt and upset about this thread regarding African Kingdoms.



Why would I be compelled to answer a question from you when you have failed to answer my previous questions?

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you got butthurt. You even refused to clarify what "them" you were referring to. If you wont clarify I cant answer your question. As usual my observations were spot on and you remain butthurt and upset about this thread regarding African Kingdoms.
> ...


You would be compelled because you want an answer. If you wont clarify you wont get an answer. Thats how it works.  That has nothing to do with your being butthurt over the thread though.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Uh ok..


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You would be compelled because you want an answer. If you wont clarify you wont get an answer. Thats how it works.  That has nothing to do with your being butthurt over the thread though.



I asked the question I asked and you failed to answer pages before you asked me for a clarification.
If you mistakenly stumble over the false pretense that you are capable of supplying butthurt to me in any circumstance ... Then please proceed with your fruitless endeavors.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You would be compelled because you want an answer. If you wont clarify you wont get an answer. Thats how it works.  That has nothing to do with your being butthurt over the thread though.
> ...


Tough. When I ask for clarification you better do so if you want your question answered. My aim was not to supply you with butthurt. Your butthurt is just a unforeseen side benefit to this thread.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I never asked you to answer my question ... All I did was ask you why I would be compelled to answer yours.
You having difficulties keeping up there junior?

.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Sorry, not a jungle bunny language. The Niger-Congo family is jungle bunny.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


If you ask me a question you are asking for my answer. Asking me another question is also asking for my answer. Are you having trouble defining what a question is little one?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


No cave monkeys spoke Afro-Asiatic languages. Only Black people did. Sorry.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I asked a question, and you neglected to provide an answer.
That should not be mistaken as meaning I would attach any value to the answer you may or may not give ... Nor should it suggest that I will in turn lose any sleep over your failure to provide an answer.

All it suggests is that I am not obligated to answer any subsequent questions you may have.
Come on ... Try to keep up.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

First Africans didnt have books...which showed they werent intelligent until it was shown they not only had books but created languages etc.  Then creating books was "no big deal"

First Africans contributed nothing in the way of math and science...which showed they werent intelligent until it was shown they not only created math but did formulas, angles medicine and metallurgy.  Then contributing was "no big deal"

Being rich is an accomplishment in itself...unless you are the richest black man that ever existed in history.  Then being rich is "no big deal"


If black people created whites in test tubes they'd say that too isnt a big deal.  Not because its not a big deal but to lie to themselves that nothing matters unless they say it does


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Next time you want your question answered you better clarify when I ask for it. Of course you value my answer. I'm smarter than you and you are trying to learn from me hence your reason for asking me a question.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


No jungle bunnies, just Jews, Arabs and assorted people of the Mediterranean, north Africa and the Middle East. Hardly a jungle bunny there.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


The language originated in Africa and was taught to cave monkeys. Sorry


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't ask for an answer ... If you ever desire me to clarify anything ... Then I would suggest you make attempts answer my prior questions.
Otherwise ... I am willing to accept that you believe you are intelligent ... And you lack the intelligence necessary to determine otherwise.

.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> First Africans didnt have books...which showed they werent intelligent until it was shown they not only had books but created languages etc.  Then creating books was "no big deal"
> 
> First Africans contributed nothing in the way of math and science...which showed they werent intelligent until it was shown they not only created math but did formulas, angles medicine and metallurgy.  Then contributing was "no big deal"
> 
> ...


Not only was he the richest Black man, He was the richest human in the existence of the planet.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> We already identified that Black people created higher learning, civilization, etc. Your claim is that they created it and didnt know what to do with it.



No Asslips, you spewed idiocy, and those with an IQ over 20 laughed at you. 

You are but a clown, shucking and jiving to be laughed at.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


if you ask a question you are asking for an answer. If you want an answer then you will clarify your question. If you dont then your question will remain unanswered. You have no choice but to accept that i am more intelligent than you. You proved that when you asked for my wisdom.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We already identified that Black people created higher learning, civilization, etc. Your claim is that they created it and didnt know what to do with it.
> ...


Ok monkey.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Afro-Asiatic was and is not a jungle bunny language family. Sorry, be needy elsewhere.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Of course not. Its an African language hence the term Afro. Sorry but the cave monkeys were taught how to speak it at a later date.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> if you ask a question you are asking for an answer. If you want an answer then you will clarify your question. If you dont then your question will remain unanswered. You have no choice but to accept that i am more intelligent than you. You proved that when you asked for my wisdom.



You do the legwork and go back to look it up ... It isn't like I am holding my breath waiting for you to answer it.
If you haven't been able to figure that out yet ... You really are not all that intelligent.
If you think I don't have a choice ... Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better about your insecurities.

My cat demonstrates more wisdom that you do on a regular basis.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > First Africans didnt have books...which showed they werent intelligent until it was shown they not only had books but created languages etc.  Then creating books was "no big deal"
> ...




Meh...On second thought being wealthier than everyone is easy.  Anyone can do that.  Womp Womp


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > if you ask a question you are asking for an answer. If you want an answer then you will clarify your question. If you dont then your question will remain unanswered. You have no choice but to accept that i am more intelligent than you. You proved that when you asked for my wisdom.
> ...


No thanks. If you want your question answered then clarify it. I dont really care if you get your question answered or not to be honest.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's pretty idiotic, even for a jungle bunny.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Be a good monkey and go back to sleep now.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> No thanks. If you want your question answered then clarify it. I dont really care if you get your question answered or not to be honest.



You still haven't figured out I didn't ask you for an answer ... Or would care what your answer was.
Whatever answer you may or may not have given would have been comprised of the same idiotic bullshit you are continuing to pursue with me ... For no other reason than to satisfy your insecurities and terrible inferiority complex.

.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Could you build us a mud hut? You know, just to show us you still have the technical skills of your pre-slave ancestors. Please?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks. If you want your question answered then clarify it. I dont really care if you get your question answered or not to be honest.
> ...


When you ask a question you ask for an answer. Otherwise you would just make a statement. You care because you whined that I didnt answer your question. If you want it answered then clarify the question. If you dont then you will never get an answer. Thats how its going to be. Nothing you can say will change that no matter how upset you get over this thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You build us a cave first.  Oh i forgot they already exist and require no thought or intelligence. No wonder white people became sentient last.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So are you going to build us a mud hut to show you have the great technical skills of your pre-slave ancestors or not?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nobody can build a cave. If you don't have the skills to build the mud huts of your ancestors just own up to it ffs!


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


So are you going to show us what cave monkeys did before they became sentient?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Yeah I know. Thats why whites were last to civilization. They had no mental exercise. Caves were just there and no thought was required to build them.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So, a mud hut? Pleeeeze?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


No monkey. If you want some mud, go play in the patch at the other end of your zoo enclosure.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you can't build a mud hut, that's OK. It's high tech for jungle bunnies. We understand.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Good. If you need to learn how to build one ask one of the other monkeys that were taught how to build mud huts.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?
> ...



What language are you writing in again? Answer that and you will understand the true reason why.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The Pinnacle of African Civilization. With Russian made arms of course.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> *The Kanem Empire (circa 700–1376)*
> 
> At its height, the Kanem Empire encompassed an area covering not only much of Chad but also parts of southern Libya (Fezzan) and eastern Niger, northeastern Nigeria and northern Cameroon. The empire reportedly was able to field 40,000 cavalry. By the late 11th century, the Islamic Sayfawa (Saifawa) dynasty was founded by Humai (Hummay) ibn Salamna. The Sayfawa Dynasty ruled for 771 years, making it one of the longest-lasting dynasties in human history.



I wonder where that horse came from.

Kanem Influence
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5e/Kanem-Bornu.svg/800px-Kanem-Bornu.svg.png

Roman Influence
http://www.btdf.org/forums/uploads/monthly_03_2012/post-2-0-27462900-1330907703.jpg


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> I wonder where that horse came from.



Probably like, from horse sex


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder where that horse came from.
> ...



Which they weren't having much of in Sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



According to...?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I would recommend this book >> Guns Germs and Steel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Horse - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...




Thanks but again, According to...?  Are you saying horses didnt exist or...

What ARE you saying exactly?  Are we playing Charades?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Horses are not native to Africa and Africans never domesticated a Zebra. Hence my question.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



So are you going to go ahead and say that horses were not in ancient Africa or what?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> So are you going to go ahead and say that horses were not in ancient Africa or what?


They were probably eating them when they could catch them, as did the American Indians when they first saw them.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I asked where they came from. Not whether or not they were there.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



I already told you a horses vagina


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


There were no horses in ancient sub-Saharan Africa.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Leave the meth alone


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Once again, how did a land locked Sub-Saharan African tribe come in contact with horses?


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I think the better question is why this isnt more widely known like ancient greece, Rome and other places?


Because Occidental civilization is deeply rooted in those cultures.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Africa is not land locked clown. There were horses that were native to Africa and the skeletons have been found in the Sahara along with rock art.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Enlighten me please. Why would you want to "burden" public school children with African history when they have no idea about the Constitution of the country where they live, namely the USA.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Yes there were horses in ancient Africa fool


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


If you think knowledge is a burden I doubt anything can enlighten you.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Sorry, we have already established that horses made their way into Africa. I claimed that horses were not native to Africa. The use of domesticated horses was likewise not native to Africa (Especially Sub-Saharan Africa). You disagree? I never claimed that Africa was land locked. Indeed it is impossible for any continent to be land locked. I was refereeing to the listed tribe in the op. But I will let that slide as I know that English comprehension isn't one of your strong suits.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> *Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*
> 
> Meet Mansa Musa I of Mali the richest human being in all history - World History - World - The Independent


I thought you hated rich people.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You quoted Sydella Blatch. I am quite sure she had no bias at all.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Yes I disagree. You obviously lack the knowledge to know that Africans domesticated a native, smaller horse and used them extensively as illustrated in the rock painting above.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> *Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*
> 
> Meet Mansa Musa I of Mali the richest human being in all history - World History - World - The Independent



I don't know about that. What I do know is that Mansa Musa's religion (Islam) was certainly not native to Mali and only came about when Muslims ran rough shot over northern Africa forcing people to convert or die. It seems that the civilization in Mali adopted the superior ways of the Muslims and abandoned their ass backwards African culture. Of course, Mansa Musa made his pilgrimage to Mecca just as any other Muslim might.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > *Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*
> ...


You have a hard time thinking clearly about many things so I wouldnt doubt you thought that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > *Mansa Musa I of Mali – the richest human being in all history*
> ...


Not really concerned with what you know or dont know about.. Christianity is not native to europe or the americas either so I dont get your point. The earliest muslims were Black Africans Seems the west africans liked the religion and adopted it and put their own slant on it culminating in becoming the academic site of choice for scholars.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


Much like white people have biases. Guess who is more credible to Black people? Hint. It isnt white people.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your giving me a map of Wild Ass populations? Nice!!! I would love to see depictions of "great African Empires" riding their native born domesticated wild Ass's into battle. Got any?

In any case, horses are not native to Africa and were not domesticated there. Other cultures brought the domesticated horse into Africa, not the other way around.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Yes the wild ass is a horse that is native to Africa. You dont have to ride a horse to be great. Thats a white boy assumption. Yes other cultures brought larger horses for riding into Africa but they did the same for europe.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is not my fault you cannot comprehend.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Not my fault you think knowledge is a burden.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



My point was clear. A superior culture invaded Africa and Africans mimicked the superior culture. Hence the "greatness" of Mali owes a debt of gratitude to those who were far more technologically, culturally, and scientifically advanced than they. The Muslims who invaded Africa provided the model to make the Mali Empire 'great." In short, you're bragging about a man who's empires culture was abandoned in light of the culturally superior Muslims knocking at their door. There is nothing surprising about this. The Mali Empire was just trying to survive and compete. Its to be expected that an inferior culture adopt the ways of a superior one. Too bad you have forgotten this lesson.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I still want to see a depiction of an African tribe ride a domesticated wild Ass (Which isn't a horse) into battle.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Actually your talking a lot of rubbish. Typical of your type though. Do you honestly expect me to believe that the academic center of the world at that time was in West Africa because Arabs were smarter? Islam doesnt make you smarter. Its a religion son.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Indeed comprehension isn't his strong suit. Funny though, he writes in it. Why aren't we writing in some native African tongue? Oh, that's right, they never had enough influence to move the world in such a way.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Why would you want to see that when that never happened? BTW you continue to fail in the intellect dept. The wild ass is a horse.

African wild ass - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

The *African wild ass* or *African wild donkey* (_Equus africanus_) *is a wild member of the horse family,* Equidae.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are writing in African. We taught you how to read and write....twice.  Also to bathe. You keep forgetting that.


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Riding horses in Africa


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Indeed, when Africans was building this Djinguereber Mosque - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia , others had already built this
Colosseum - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
and this
Parthenon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
and this
Norman style architecture Encyclopedia Britannica
and were building this Salisbury Cathedral - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Why weren't such structures built in Mali? After all, it was the "academic center of the world" (Laughing now*).

Funny that the "academic center of the world" was building their "academic center" in mud while Europeans had conquered marble well over a thousand years earlier.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Yep. Evil white people stole it. Just like the stole steel. Stolen steel is used in the Zulu War 1879 also.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



And oddly enough the African/African American literacy rates are abysmal.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Got any pictures of Zulus on horses?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Scientifically speaking, we are a member of the primate family. But we aren't monkeys. Oh, why do I bother?


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Uhmmmm.. Sorry, haven't seen any yet, nor did I see wild asses. The only wild ass I am aware of is Asclepias braying on USMB.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Yes the wild ass is a horse that is native to Africa. You dont have to ride a horse to be great. Thats a white boy assumption. Yes other cultures brought larger horses for riding into Africa but they did the same for europe.


You are getting desperate. It's a white boy thing to not consider oral tradition valid history. It's a white boy thing to think the written language is a sign of civilization. It's a white boy thing to expect structures and utility items to be built with the supposed discovery of steel. Now it's a white boy thing to expect horses to have been used in war and production, like pretty much every where else horses existed. 

You're a sad man.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



   Or you can watch the whole series on ...Google

    It was pretty interesting.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You are writing in African. We taught you how to read and write....twice.  Also to bathe. You keep forgetting that.


We? So you're a race, not a person? If so, you're a race full of shit.


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 14, 2015)

African Americans want to take pride in the same people that wanted rid of them

how sad


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the wild ass is a horse that is native to Africa. You dont have to ride a horse to be great. Thats a white boy assumption. Yes other cultures brought larger horses for riding into Africa but they did the same for europe.
> ...



How dare you use a standard that heavily relies on facts and evidence!!! Must be white privilege.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He's a troll or clinically insane. Maybe both.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Saw the series after I read the book. The book is much more detailed. If you don't have time to read just get the audio version and listen to it on your way to work.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Took them thousands of years but it looks like they're getting the gist of it. Though I find horses more cooperative.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Surely you're not comparing that donkey look alike to the actual horse the other dude is sitting on....right?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Yes, yes he is. Next he's going to tell you about the time the Sub-Saharan Shitti Shitti tribe took over Europe on their noble Donkeys in 1743 and how white folks wrote it out of the history books.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



   Oh I have the time. But sometimes those type books can be a little dry.
I'll see if I can find it on the Kindle for the right price.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Indeed, that book can get very dry. But get a used one off of Amazon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



    And you can bet those donkeys were dragging field artillery made in the massive steel plants in sub Saharan Africa.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



   Every time I try to read a book of that genre I feel like I'm reading a computer manual.
   I'm constantly having to go back and re-read after realizing I've been reading on auto pilot.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And after they were done they created the Holy Roman Church, the English Empire, kicked off the Renaissance, and began the industrial revolution. Then, after their good deeds were done, they left for Africa once again and gave everything back to the white people out of the kindness of their hearts. (Because occupying land is what white oppressors do). However, they decided not to bring such advancement to Africa because they enjoyed the purity of the wild. Then the evil whites wrote them out of the history books. The shame. Lets tell the world about the triumphs of the Shitti Shitti Tribe and their noble donkeys that the privileged peckerwoods don't want you to know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



   And we all lived happily ever after .....the end.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Some of my publications have had the same critique. Making a point utilizing historical evidence doesn't always make for exciting reading. Hence you must have an exciting title. Ahh the trickery.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 14, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



One day, Africans and their offspring will outbreed the native white populations in their native white habitats with children they cannot feed and fathers they cannot find. Then they will arise to the greatness they once had among the donkeys of the Shitti Shitti Tribe.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



   There'll be donkeys alright,but they wont be african ones and the riders are going to be a little lighter.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

I really dont know what you guys are objecting to anymore...Horses didnt exist or they did but not really...or How are horses born?  IDK


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I really dont know what you guys are objecting to anymore...Horses didnt exist or they did but not really...or How are horses born?  IDK



We've moved on to making fun of the topic altogether. Welcome back.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I really dont know what you guys are objecting to anymore...Horses didnt exist or they did but not really...or How are horses born?  IDK
> ...



Yeah I can see that.  I guess that easier than making a point.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Oddly enough, throughout the humorous responses, a very valid point is made.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Evidently the term confuses you. A human is a primate just like a monkey. Why you bothered to expose your ignorance I dont know.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Im sure it was...what was it again about horses?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Nothing you have said has ever been valid. Reasoning based on your inferiority complex is simply amusing.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> African Americans want to take pride in the same people that wanted rid of them
> 
> how sad


White americans want to take pride in the same people that sent them to the US and Australia as penal colonies and indentured servants.

How pitiful.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Oh I think I asked where the horse came from in the op picture (knowing well that domesticated horses aren't native to Africa).


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

I think they are forced into a corner where the only options they have is to ask about horses or providing nervous laughter


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You are writing in African. We taught you how to read and write....twice.  Also to bathe. You keep forgetting that.
> ...


Dont be mad we taught you water was not a carrier of evil spirits.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Again I ask: So?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans want to take pride in the same people that wanted rid of them
> ...



And look what they built. Amazing huh?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I think they are forced into a corner where the only options they have is to ask about horses or providing nervous laughter


Its evident this thread threatens them. I have always wondered why they got so upset at Black history. Its like melanin envy. Similar to penis envy I guess.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I was making a point of inferior cultures adopting the practices of superior ones. It's a natural phenomenon and all cultures do it.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


They built nothing. Thats not amazing because genetically they couldnt take the environment. There was a reason they enslaved Blacks. They were too weak to do the work themselves.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



What wasn't valid?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What percentage of colonist owned slaves again?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Anything you may have posted. Youre like a joke. Dont you wonder why I mock you so much?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


What does that have to do with your genetic weakness and the fact that whites built nothing?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh ... I thought you were seriously making a effort to critique a statement of mine. As it turns out you were just flaming for attention. Gotcha. Is this how you reason in your mind? Do you think you've contributed here?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Actually you didnt make that point as you havent shown that africans got the practice from anyone anywhere let alone a superior culture.

I'm sure this is where you start the nervous laughter again


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Ive critiqued all of your same statements long before this thread. They are all based on the same inferiority complex. So now I just mock you as I shoot you down.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Answer the question and rub two brain cells together combined with a little critical thought and you would understand where I'm taking this. How many colonists owned slaves? I'll just ignore the ad-hominem.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans want to take pride in the same people that wanted rid of them
> ...



   Australia has turned out pretty good for being founded by a bunch of white criminals..hmmmm,there's a lesson there somewhere.

    And the colonist left England on their own freewill,not sold by their countrymen for trinkets.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > To answer your question: Because history
> ...



Do either of you have anything other than that race card?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


I dont answer you simple deflections. Your questions dont require much thought as they are never remotely related to the point.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Awww, I thought you were here to argue. I guess critical thought, reason, and the ability to form an argument must be part of white privilege.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> 10 African Kingdoms No One Talks About But Should - Atlanta Blackstar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So their great contributions to mankind were mud huts and governmental monopolies?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Quite contrary. Your ancestors were sold into indentured servitude. You were the first slaves. Your genetics couldnt handle it so they moved on to Native Americans then Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


When you bring something new I havent already demolished then I will argue. Until then I will continue to mock you while dropping knowledge to others that may read the thread.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*You said:* "They built nothing. Thats not amazing because genetically they couldnt take the environment. There was a reason they enslaved Blacks. They were too weak to do the work themselves."

*I asked:* What percentage of colonists owned slaves?

You don't se the connection between these two? You can't be that stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Depends on what you mean by have? Ive had a lot of white women. Does that count?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > 10 African Kingdoms No One Talks About But Should - Atlanta Blackstar
> ...



And Math, Astrology, Metallurgy....stupid stuff like that


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



One asks for an argument and the other trolls. Whose got the inferiority complex?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Theres no connection. Pretending there is ranks up there as one of the dumbest posts I have witnessed on the board and thats saying a lot.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



LOL "Astrology." What an idiot. Should I correct him or should I let him think he made a point?


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you still beating on your log? You are not a "we".


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > 10 African Kingdoms No One Talks About But Should - Atlanta Blackstar
> ...


That and math, science, writing, reading, etc etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Sometimes I beat on a log. Yes I am a we. No white boy tells me what I am.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Yeah...thats what happened.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


White people have such tricky werdz.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Very well then. You've answered everything you need to answer about yourself and your intellectual capacity. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


You have an inferiority complex. Thats why you and the other monkeys are on this thread now.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > So their great contributions to mankind were mud huts and governmental monopolies?
> ...



Really? Those disciplines didn't exist prior to 1380?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Thanks for deflecting.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This white boy is. You are an individual, and insane if you believe that you are a race of people. They have medication for that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Those things existed before white people existed.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Ok white boy.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Deflecting your ad-homenims? Indeed, some black people actually think name calling is an argument and any attempt to argue something of substance is, in their mind, "deflecting." How wonderfully ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


You cant correct him Astrology was used in Africa before whites were sentient.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


You lack any substance. Youre a one trick pony that cant stay on point.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I disagree but ... what are you here for again? A non answer in 5 4 3 2 .... ...


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



the irony.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Dont care if you disagree. It obvious you and the other monkeys are insecure about the thread.  I here to talk about African Kingdoms and other African accomplishments.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I wouldn't brag about "astrology" more so than I would "astronomy." But I see you also don't know the difference between the two.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


You are quite ironic. A weak white boy threatened by a thread about African Kingdoms. Seems to me if your culture was so superior you wouldnt even make an appearance. I know I dont care about white history because its irrelevant to me. Your very presence proves you are threatened. Practically everyone knows that.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you spam the thread with personal attacks that you could never substantiate? Odd. In any case, shouldn't such a thread be in the history section?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


You cant brag about astrology or astronomy. You had nothing to do with either.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Having earned my MA in Military history, all history is relevant and fascinating to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


You are under the impression I have to substantiate anything to you. Youre like a bug to me. You simply dont rate more than me mocking you.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Says the guy who never once heard of Johannes Kepler. But once again, you don't know the difference between the two do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Sure....I believe you...No I really do.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You haven't noticed that you've been mocking yourself? A common problem in the black community indeed.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's ok. I don't yearn for your trust or approval.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Another monkey deflection. Even if I didnt know the difference you still couldnt be proud of astrology or astronomy because you nor any other white person had anything to do with either field.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Youre confused like monkeys tend to be. I was definitely mocking you and the other monkeys. its a common problem amongst your type that you have a hard time getting reality.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lets play find the black dude

*Claudius Ptolemy*
c. 90 – 168
Ptolemy was the most influential astronomer, geographer, and mathematician of ancient times. He lived in Alexandria, Egypt which was a major center of knowlege of the ancient mediteranean. He promoted the (geocentric) idea that the Earth was the center of the Universe and that all things revolved around it. This theory prevailed for the next 1400 years. The writings of Ptolemy include names and outlines of 48 constellations that are still in use today.



​*Nicolaus Copernicus*
1473 – 1543
Copernicus wrote a treatment on the solar system that suggested that the Sun was more likely to be in the center than the Earth. It is named "On the Revolutions of the Heavenly Bodies." The idea of a heliocentric or sun-centered system is considered so important to history that it is often referred to as the "Copernican Revolution." Once we accept that the Sun is a star, we immediately are confronted with the possibility that the galaxy is filled with suns and planets. From then on, whenever we look into space, we realize that someone may be looking back.



​*Tycho Brahe*
1546 - 1601
As royal astronomer of Denmark (before telescopes), he used a "quadrant" to precisely measure the positions of celestial objects, especially Mars. This data would later prove crucial to Kepler in formulating the laws of planetary motion. He observed a supernova and showed that it could not be within our atmosphere. Likewise he showed that comets must be farther away than the Moon. To say the least, Brahe was a colorful character. He got into an argument over a math question which led to a knife fight and part of his nose was cut off. He had a gold and silver replacement made and carried around a box of glue to keep it stuck on.



​*Galileo Galilei*
1564 – 1642
Galileo formulated the basic law that all falling bodies fall at the same rate. Notably, he verified his conclusions by carefully designed experiments and measurements. He constructed a refractor telescope with which he viewed craters on the Moon, the phases of Venus, and the rings of Saturn. He discovered four moons revolving around Jupiter. He agreed with Copernicus that the Earth and other planets revolved around the Sun. For promoting this and other science, he was arrested and tried for heresy by the Roman Catholic Church.



​*Johannes Kepler*
1571 - 1630
Kepler "broke the code" of planetary orbits. After the death of Tycho Brahe he was appointed successor as the imperial mathematician. Using Brahe's meticulous notes on the positions of Mars he was able to deduce that the planets orbit around the Sun, but in ellipses, not circles as Copernicus had assumed. Kepler articulated three laws of planetary motion. 1. Planets travel in ellipses with the Sun at one focus of the ellipse. 2. An imaginary line between a planet and the Sun sweeps out equal area in equal time. 3. The square of the total time period of an orbit is proportional to the cube of the average distance of the planet to the Sun.



​*Isaac Newton*
1642 - 1727
Listing all of Newton's contributions to science would fill volumes. For the science of astronomy certain areas of work stand out. He designed a new type of reflecting telescope which is now called a "Newtonian" telescope. Most amateur telescopes in use today are Newtonians. He used a prism to show that white light is actually made of colors. His laws of motion and gravity are the basis for understanding Kepler's laws of planetary orbits.




​*Edmund Halley*
1656-1742
Amongst his many studies are tides, magnetism, and trade winds. He catalogued 341 southern hemisphere stars and discovered a star cluster in Centaurus. He also made the first complete observation of a transit of Mercury on November 7, 1677. He also invented the diving bell. But his most famous accomplishment is that he worked out a theory of the orbits of comets, concluding that the comet of 1682 (which still bears his name) was periodic, and that it would return in 76 years. Halley had died by the time the comet returned but the success of the prediction greatly elevated the level of confidence people had in the power of science.




​*Charles Messier*
1730 - 1817
Messier was a comet-hunting French astronomer who sought to catalog the location of deepsky objects that could easily be mistaken for comets in small telescopes. His list contains a few more than 100 diffuse objects. The actual number is controversial because of problems with identifying certain objects. M40 may not exist at all, or at best is a dim double star pair. M102 is probably a duplicate entry of M101.
Today the list is considered the sky's very best showpiece objects for deepsky enthusiasts. All the objects can be seen with small amateur telescopes and many can be seen with binoculars.




​*William Herschel*
1738 - 1822
The discoveries Herschel made are many. He built a 48-inch telescope which was the world's largest for more than 50 years. He discovered what he first thought was a comet, but turned out to be planet Uranus. Eventually he also discovered two moons of Uranus; Titania and Oberon, and two moons of Saturn; Enceladus and Mimas. He determined that our solar system is moving in the direction of Hercules. He went on to catalog about 2500 deep sky objects. The Astronomical League has designated some of these for amateur programs such as the Herschel 400 Club.




​*Henrietta Leavitt*
1868 - 1921
Studying variable stars in the Magellanic Clouds, she discovered that certain variable stars have a cycle that corresponds to their luminosity; the brighter the star, the longer the period. Using this relationship, she was able to determine that the intrinsic brightness of these stars is predictable. By comparing that value to the apparent brightness, the difference can then be used to calculate their distance from Earth. This method became an important yardstick for measuring the size of the Milky Way as well as the distance to nearby galaxies.




​*Edwin Hubble*
1889 - 1953
Before Hubble's big discovery many astronomers thought our Milky Way was the whole Universe. The Andromeda Galaxy was called the Andromeda Nebula. Some had speculated about external "island universes" but Hubble found the proof. Not only did he show that there are giant systems of stars outside the Milky Way (which we now call galaxies), but Hubble's Law explains how the galaxies are receding away from each other. This movement suggests the Universe is getting bigger. If it is getting bigger, that means it use to be smaller. This discovery led astronomers to the Big Bang Theory which is a model that astronomers have high confidence in today.




​*Albert Einstein*
1879 - 1955
The contributions that Einstein gave to the astronomical community are so significant that the depth of some them are still being explored today. Some of the areas of major impact concern _the nature of light, gravity, and time._
It is in regards to the nature of light that Einstein received a Nobel Prize. He explained the "photoelectric effect." The essence of this work is that the amount of energy contained in various light waves are directly related to the light's wavelengths. For example, blue light is more energetic than red.
Einstein gave us a whole new perspective on gravity called General Relativity. Instead of viewing gravity as an attractive force between two objects (like Newton), he viewed it as a shape. By treating space itself as a thing with shape that can be distorted in the vicinity of matter, he gave us a powerful tool for explaining extreme situations and effects, like black holes.
The strange nature of time is explained in Einstein's Theory of Special Relativity. It shows how time is not absolute, but elastic, stretching or compressing depending on the individual observer's point of view. As bizzare as that may seem, this is one of the most tested and successful theories in history.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Sure. Thats why you chose to attempt to regal me with your supposed accomplishments.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


White boys after the fact and recorded by other white boys. Even still they couldnt do what the Dogon did.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Next he's going to tell me he knows of a black Fields Medal winner. OK, that was a cheap shot. But still. Name the great ancient black astronomer you speak of. (Not Astrology, but Astronomy).


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Clearly marking the difference between you and I. I'm educated in the study of history, you are not. I value all history and you clearly do not.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Next your going to tell me Fields medal was made up by whites....Oh it was. Now wonder no Black recipients. White boys are very insecure. 

The most famous Black astronomer was Imhotep but there were many before him that laid the foundation.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Your obviously not educated in history. You may be educated in the white boys version but that cant be called real history.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I said not Astrology. But then again, there is a question of whether or not he was black.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Anyone who studied history at any leftist liberal arts college/university in the past 30 years can be rest assured that they learned exactly what you claim they did not.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Theres no question he was Black. Imhotep was a multi genuis. The first physcian, astronomer, architect etc etc. Not really concerned with your denial of that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Doesnt change the fact that white boy history is best described as pseudo history/science etc.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And he studied astrology. Which is kind of Astronomy minus the science and math.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


He also studied astronomy. Which is kind of like the study of the stars with the math and science. BTW he was also a mathematician. This is why the Greek white boys worshiped him as a god.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As in all historical categories it varies between those who wrote it. I have studied under quite a few black historians who would likely think you're the laughing stock of their race.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well happy day!! What happened to them by the way? Oh yes, those who were technologically, intellectually, and scientifically more advanced swept them off the face of the earth.

By the way. Astronomy had not been invented yet.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Sure you have. All thats important is I think you are the laughing stock of your race.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Welcome back. Got an argument to make today or more of the same accusations within the realm of your noted specialty?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why thank you.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


We havent finishing addressing the fact you dont know what you are talking about. I'm not going to play question and answer with you every time you get made to look like a fool. Your deflections are pitiful and so are your attempts to hide the fact you had no clue about Imhotep. I know your deflections are just your way of coping but I'm not going to allow them. Understand white boy?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


I wouldnt be proud of that if I were you. You are the lowest of the low.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, I understand. Perfectly.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Good boy.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The pride stems from the nature of the accuser. Gosh I didn't think I would need to explain that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


False pride.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Quite a complement really.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well I'd like to post about how soppy this thread probably made your gigantic, stinky vagina when you saw it, but of course we have to post something relevant to the topic right Pub?  Right?  I think I heard that somewhere hmm.  

Anyways I hope the stormfronter racists on this thread don't say IRL what they've said on here.  It's liable to get you curb stomped.  There that has something to do with the topic.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


It wasnt a compliment. I feel pity for you.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



If relevance is something you're after than I suggest you read the thread again and reassign your blame.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Another kingdom is the Kingdom of Aksum Now called Ethiopia. in the 3rd century A.D. it was a powerful kingdom which expanded into Saudia Arabia and held power. In all likelyhood its the birth place of Christianity as I have been told by many Ethiopians.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 15, 2015)

There is so much to read about...it's always nice to have someone point something like this out.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Another kingdom is the Kingdom of Aksum Now called Ethiopia. in the 3rd century A.D. it was a powerful kingdom which expanded into Saudia Arabia and held power. In all likelyhood its the birth place of Christianity as I have been told by many Ethiopians.



Indeed, Ethiopia is a perfect example of what every country should strive to be. Black, violent, and poor. I'll remember that the next time I see a commercial asking for my money to feed a people who can't feed themselves. .


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Another kingdom is the Kingdom of Aksum Now called Ethiopia. in the 3rd century A.D. it was a powerful kingdom which expanded into Saudia Arabia and held power. In all likelyhood its the birth place of Christianity as I have been told by many Ethiopians.
> ...


These churches were carved out of solid rock. Amazing.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Another view form the top forming the cross.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful scenery. This is on my list of places to go to.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Romans and Greeks were already working with marble centuries before the time that structure was built, but hey, I suppose digging into the immobile ground and forming the rock where it lays is some type of advancement for some cultures.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Your insecurity is showing again. 

Before Greeks were sentient the pyramids were built by Black people along with the Sphinx. They are all still standing.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Face it buddy, Africans could make a structure out of fecal matter and you would call it ground braking simply because it was built by Africans. You would then gloat that the Romans and the Greeks never built a structure out of human feces.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


I sure would call it ground breaking. Yes I would gloat that Romans and Greeks never did it. They were both failed societies. The difference is I wouldnt show my butthurt on a thread about the Romans and the Greeks like you are doing on this thread white boy.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Got to hate that DNA huh?

In 1975, the mummy of Ramesses II was taken to France for preservation. The mummy was also forensically tested by Professor Pierre-Fernand Ceccaldi, the chief forensic scientist at the Criminal Identification Laboratory of Paris. Professor Ceccaldi determined that: "Hair, astonishingly preserved, showed some complementary data - especially about pigmentation: Ramses II was a Red haired 'cymnotriche leucoderma'." The description given here refers to a fair-skinned person with wavy Red hair.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


I only hate random words with no links and no mention of DNA especially since thats in 1975. Are you saying a Black person cant be fair skinned with wavy red hair? Careful now.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Poor guy. Scrimping for anything he can get his hands on to justify an Afrocentric version of superiority so as to feel better about himself. And then has the nerve to accuse me of an inferiority complex.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


So you dont have any links?  I do. From a company owned by a white guy. Face it Pubic. You are desperately inferior and insecure about it.

Here is a pdf of the DNA findings on Rameses III

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf

Here is one on Tut and his family

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2012-01-01.pdf

Oh no.

Ramesses III - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"According to a genetic study in December 2012, Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a. The E Y-DNA haplogroups predominate in most Sub-Saharan Africans."


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Kush is another great empire that existed at the same time as Egypt and actually ruled Egypt several times. They had more pyramids than Egypt did albeit smaller. They were well known for their gold and their untranslated writings call the Meroitic script


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Whats the problem now?  Whites want to be included in a thread about African Civilizations now?

Its weird but I never had such a reaction learning about white history.  I wonder why everyone is so defensive and angry about black history


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"There is not yet enough evidence to make a definitive judgment about the pigmentation of the pharaohs or Moses, who himself was likely an Egyptian. Mummies are too desiccated to reveal skin tone, and the tiny amount of genetic evidence they have yielded so far adds nothing to the question. As the Explainer wrote back in 2011, small differences in bone structure don’t reliably indicate the race of a recently deceased person, let alone a 3,000-year-old corpse. We are mostly limited to the subjective statements of Egyptians and the outsiders who depicted them, which suggest that majority of people of pharaonic Egypt were neither white nor black, by modern standards."
Ridley Scott s Exodus Were ancient Egyptians white black or brown


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Whats the problem now?  Whites want to be included in a thread about African Civilizations now?
> 
> Its weird but I never had such a reaction learning about white history.  I wonder why everyone is so defensive and angry about black history



Last time I checked, those who hold power in North Africa take it as an insult to call them "black." Likewise, most of them don't identify as African. They tie themselves to the Arabs. That's today. The past, however, is less clear. One thing is certain. The Egyptians were not Sub-Saharan blacks nor did they resemble Sub-Saharan blacks.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the problem now?  Whites want to be included in a thread about African Civilizations now?
> ...



Do you always say "one things for sure" before stating something completely unsure?


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



And then there's this Half of European men share King Tut s DNA Reuters

The fact of the matter is that you don't have definitive proof and neither do I. By the way, have you ever been to North Africa?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


And then theres this that proves your link is a scam that suckered all you white boys. They actually admit they got the results from a TV show on their own website. 

The Tutankhamun DNA Project

"iGENEA was able to reconstruct the Y-DNA profile of Tutankhamun, his father Akhenaten and his grandfather Amenhotep III *with the help of a recording of the Discovery Channel.* The astonishing result:"

King Tut Related to Half of European Men Maybe Not Personal Genomics Tutankhamen s Relatives

Scam Alert King Tut s DNA Doug s Archaeology


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Theres plenty of evidence. DNA evidence like I posted. Just because you as a white boy or other white boys dont want to accept it means nothing.


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 15, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?


Why shouldn't people talk about it? It's history and knowledge, it's no different than talking about the Kurgans, Mongols, and those European looking people (mummies) that were found in Northwest China. I find world history quite interesting, I would love to find out how , where, and why we originated. I can believe the "out of Africa" theory because I really have nothing else to disprove it but part of me feels that Africa wasn't the first place for mankind, I think that there were variations of us all over the world. In my uneducated way, I think that there were mass migrations from Africa and Asia and the Europeans (Caucasians) are basically variations, mutations (white skin to adapt for vitamin D intake)of the aforementioned people.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No matter how you slice it the academic and scientific community only has one conclusion on the issue. Indecisive evidence. To state anything otherwise is ignoring the facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?
> ...


Seems to me white people dont like being reminded they were last to civilization. They want you to forget that world that existed prior to and longer than they have dominated the globe since the 1490's


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 15, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I think the better question is why this isnt more widely known like ancient greece, Rome and other places?
> ...


How do you really know that? I'm sure that the people in that region were human too and that they contributed their knowledge to the civilization that they had.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Except there is nothing indecisive about the DNA results. What needs to be explained is the retarded assumption that the Egyptians were anything but Black. Egypt is in Africa and its a scientific fact that entire area all the way to SE Asia was populated by Black people. The Greeks and even some relatively recent white historians have said the same thing.


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow this thread in long for being up two days!


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What does that matter? I think it only matters to you. I look around and I see western civilization ruling the day. Even your own Marxist take on Africa stems from western civilization. Upon independence, African countries mimicked either the Soviet Union or the west. Today, they still want what we got. Peace, security, education, and prosperity. There are few in Africa who do not want what we got. What got it for us? Western Civilization. And I assure you, the historical impact the Africa's had on the west (great or small) isn't going to put food in the modern day black mans mouth.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

If you note most of it is the insecure white boys doing their best to belittle knowledge.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


It matters because the thread is about the African civilizations not mentioned in history. No doubt this is by design. If history didnt matter then why teach it? The real question is why does this frighten you and make you feel insecure?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> How do you really know that? I'm sure that the people in that region were human too and that they contributed their knowledge to the civilization that they had.



Words have meanings.

Do try and learn what they are.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, insecurity stems from the necessity to make a conclusion of yourself based on the laurels of ancient African civilizations thousands of years ago. I got nothing to be insecure about. White folks already run the world.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Since they taught Greek, Rome, and later retaught europe, we know for a fact they not only contributed but they shaped civilization.


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 15, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > How do you really know that? I'm sure that the people in that region were human too and that they contributed their knowledge to the civilization that they had.
> ...


Yeah, they certainly do have meanings and I certainly know what they mean. Take your own advice.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Where did I make a conclusion about myself? This is about African Kingdoms, not me.  Your insecurity stems from the knowledge you belong to  a failed race. You never came up with anything original and genetically you are weak.  Your shining glory is violence. Youre not much better than chimps.


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Pelasgians


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


Never heard of that term. Seems like they were a Black or Black influenced people as well.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Remember you brought up "genetics." How you come to such a conclusion is beyond me. Oddly enough you have the nerve to call others racists?

 In any case, I have nothing to worry about. The culture I hail from currently influences the world more than any other culture in history. How about yours? ... ... ... .. ..  well I guess you know the answer. Your so pathetic that you need to search for African fairy tales to boost your own morale and self worth. You look around the world the white man created and for some odd reason you feel like crap. So to boost your morale you point to the "greatness" of ancient African civilizations in the hopes of filling your lack of self worth. Why else would you do such a thing?


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure that they were the original inhabitants of Greece.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Thats correct. I brought up genetics. Of course you have plenty to worry about. Thats why you are on this thread desperate to bring down the import of these Black kingdoms. No one that is secure wastes time belittling something that supposedly doesnt worry them. You are transparent like a white ghost. This is why I mock you. Youre way too easy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> I'm pretty sure that they were the original inhabitants of Greece.



So the Greeks were sub-Saharan Africans?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Is fabricated self-esteem really any different than Stolen Valor?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that they were the original inhabitants of Greece.
> ...


DNA shows they have more African blood than any other european group. They were Black influenced (mixed) or Black originally.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DNA shows they have more African blood than any other european group. They were Black influenced (mixed) or Black originally.



That was while you were seeding the galaxy with inter-stellar ships - before the white devils stole everything and forced your great and super-advanced culture into mud huts without a written language or a wheel...


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 15, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DNA shows they have more African blood than any other european group. They were Black influenced (mixed) or Black originally.
> ...


I thought it was while you guys were having mass cannibal picnics and eating each other?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I thought it was while you guys were having mass cannibal picnics and eating each other?



I only eat the females of the species...


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



uh, .. ok.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> uh, .. ok.



Your first encounter with Asslips?

He always goes off into wild fantasies about how Africans invented everything long before whites did. He points to the most ridiculous web sites, the type that make EOTs conspiracy sites look rational by contrast.

He good for a laugh, nothing more.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that they were the original inhabitants of Greece.
> ...



Curing Headaches


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > uh, .. ok.
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > uh, .. ok.
> ...



I understand he was on African Idol recently.


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 15, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




no one is threatened, just amused that you believe the people that kicked your inferior asses out of Africa are your heroes

BTW

we don't care about black history, it is irrelevant to us


----------



## longly (Apr 15, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> While I find it interesting- the civilizations of sub-Saharan Africa are not mentioned much, and there is a rather fascinating history there- I really don't see what that has to do with race.





Syriusly said:


> While I find it interesting- the civilizations of sub-Saharan Africa are not mentioned much, and there is a rather fascinating history there- I really don't see what that has to do with race.




Sorry, I am not trying to be contrary or offensive, but one can’t have a civilization with a written language; it is one of the requirements.


----------



## longly (Apr 15, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> While I find it interesting- the civilizations of sub-Saharan Africa are not mentioned much, and there is a rather fascinating history there- I really don't see what that has to do with race.





Syriusly said:


> While I find it interesting- the civilizations of sub-Saharan Africa are not mentioned much, and there is a rather fascinating history there- I really don't see what that has to do with race.




Sorry, I am not trying to be contrary or offensive, but one can’t have a civilization with a written language; it is one of the requirements.



Syriusly said:


> While I find it interesting- the civilizations of sub-Saharan Africa are not mentioned much, and there is a rather fascinating history there- I really don't see what that has to do with race.




Sorry, I am not trying to be  contrary or offensive, but one can’t have a civilization with a written language; it is one of the requirements.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 15, 2015)

longly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > While I find it interesting- the civilizations of sub-Saharan Africa are not mentioned much, and there is a rather fascinating history there- I really don't see what that has to do with race.
> ...



They call it the "Dark Continent" for a reason. Lack of record keeping by it's inhabitants has placed historians in quite a predicament. Indeed, the wheel had not been invented in parts of Sub Saharan Africa by the eighteenth century. Hence the name "Dark Continent." Because it has little to no history considering the many years humans have lived there. The history of Africa is indeed "dark."


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Publius1787 said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And if you say "dark continent" again then people will believe that made up nonsense you just spewed


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 16, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


Of course you are threatened white boy. Thats why you are commenting on this thread. You dont find it amusing. You find it dangerous to your state of well being. Practically everyone knows that.

BTW 

Doesnt matter what you care about. You are a irrelevant monkey. Your caring is like the chimp at the local zoo caring. So what?


----------



## longly (Apr 16, 2015)

I left out an important word in my last post so I wish to take this opportunity to restate what I meant to say: No nation or society can be a civilization without a written language. No serious scholar would put any faith in any oral tradition as history. They could be a thousand years old or thousand days old.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 16, 2015)

longly said:


> I left out an important word in my last post so I wish to take this opportunity to restate what I meant to say: No nation or society can be a civilization without a written language. No serious scholar would put any faith in any oral tradition as history. They could be a thousand years old or thousand days old.


Thanks for your opinion but just because white people say they cant be a civilization without a written language that is not a universally accepted sentiment. What white people define doesnt really hold any water.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...



Leaned that phrase often used by historians in an African history class when I was in college pursuing my undergraduate degree in History. Take it up with my Nigerian born and South African Born former history professors if you think it lacks merit. Or simply ask any African historian.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah ok...find a historian lol...how bout you just stop making up shit you can't back up?


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




threatened by what? your low IQ and jungle bunny civilizations?

if I'm irrelevant wahy did you respond?

If african civilizations are so relevant, why the OP ?


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > I left out an important word in my last post so I wish to take this opportunity to restate what I meant to say: No nation or society can be a civilization without a written language. No serious scholar would put any faith in any oral tradition as history. They could be a thousand years old or thousand days old.
> ...


then why are you obsessed with white people?


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 16, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that they were the original inhabitants of Greece.
> ...


Wow, you told me that words mean something and I told you to take your own advice. I see you haven't taken your own advice. Where in the hell did I state that the Pelasgians were sub-Saharan Africans? If anyone suffers from "Stolen Valor" , it's probably you and some of your fellow near do well cohorts who want to take credit for the advancements that the Europeans made in this world and this millennia. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 17, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yeah ok...find a historian lol...how bout you just stop making up shit you can't back up?



Africa considered as mysterious, especially to Europeans and people of European descent, chiefly when its interior was largely unknown to them. Henry M. Stanley was probably the first to use the term in _Through the Dark Continent_ (1878). Dark Continent - definition of Dark Continent by The Free Dictionary

Africa: so called, especially during the 19th century, because little was known about it. Dark continent Define Dark continent at Dictionary.com

They have no history, period. Much of sub-saharan Africa was either largely unpopulated or had a population of hunter gatherers. They missed out on the cultural heritage of the ancient empires, and therefore had no renaissance. They had no agricultural or industrial revolutions. What is the dark continent theory Yahoo Answers

*Definition of DARK CONTINENT*
1
_often capitalized D&C_ *:*  the continent of Africa
2
*:*  something unknown or unexplored
Dark continent - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


Africa was called the "Dark Continent" for the same reason the "Dark Ages" described a period of European History. Due of a lack of education and advancement there is little left behind to explore. Therefore, we call it "Dark," meaning "unknown." Out of all of the locations in the world where civilizations thrived we know less about the Sub-Saharan African civilizations than most other areas. This is not for a lack of interest in Africa but simply that they left so little for us to explore. Africa is still the "Dark Continent."


----------



## Friends (Apr 18, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While mildly interesting, why SHOULD people talk about these?
> ...


 
What great works of literature did those cultures leave? What scientific discoveries did they make?

The answer to my questions is: None. 

The Mayans, and the Aztecs never developed the use of bronze and iron, like African Negroes did. Nevertheless, Mayan mathematicians understood the use of zero before that understanding reached Europe with the Arabic numbers. Mayan astronomers could predict eclipses of the moon and the sun. African Negroes never emulated any of that.


----------



## longly (Apr 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > I left out an important word in my last post so I wish to take this opportunity to restate what I meant to say: No nation or society can be a civilization without a written language. No serious scholar would put any faith in any oral tradition as history. They could be a thousand years old or thousand days old.
> ...




Well, the term civilization is found in the social study that is anthropology. Anthropology like the other social studies and most scholarly pursuits and all of the sciences are inventions of the Europeans. So civilization mean what it  means as set down by the  white  originator of the word, that is just the way it is. If you have different concept in mind you should invent a new word to express it. However, the word civilization refers to a culture that has reach a certain level of development and a written language is one of them.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 20, 2015)

Friends said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Patently fucking idiotic and not true.  your ignorance is not fact.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 20, 2015)

longly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > longly said:
> ...



Every civilization had a language.  Why are you people being so stupid?  How did they communicate?  what?  they just didnt talk....mental telepathy?


----------



## longly (Apr 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> longly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Every civilization had or has a “written language“; it does not have to be words on paper but it does have to be physical. Here is an example: Whether or not the Incan empire was a civilization or not depends on whether or note their knotted cord system was a counting system or messaging system. If they had the ability to recorded message they had a civilization.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 20, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And yet, your communities today can't help themselves and commit half of the violent crime against each other in this country. If you can do it, why not do it. Do it for yourself and children.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 20, 2015)

Add the empire of Ghana and Mali.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 20, 2015)

How exactly did the white man beat all of Africa? If we're such a stupid race of people?


----------



## ninja007 (Apr 29, 2015)

asslips has white friends guys; he really does- the ultimate uncle tom.


----------

